# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Dr.Kerner -Sveti Duh

## Mischa

Bok curke,

Zanima me da li mi neka od Vas može pomoći u odabiru liječnika na Sv.duhu.Imate li kakvih iskustava sa dr.Kernerom? Da li je bio kojoj od Vas na porodu i znate li njegove poglede na prirodan porod?

Pozdrav  :Heart:

----------


## Mary Ann

Mene je jednom pregledao u trudnoći kad je moj doc bio na godišnjem i bio mi je na porodu. 
Osobno nisam imala nekih većih problema pa mi je bio super jer je bio raspoložen i jako pristojan. 
Zaključak je taj da je bio vrlo korektan.

----------


## zmajić

njegovi pogledi na prirodan porod nisu baš dobri (mene je cijeli dan nagovarao na prokidanju vodenjaka i drip kasnije), ali se s njim možeš sve dogovoriti i ako inzistiraš on će to poštovati, vrlo je profesionalan.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja imam jako lijepo iskustvo. Susretljiv, blag, maksimalno uviđavan, otvoren za dogovore i suradnju. On me je inducirao gelom i dalje apsolutno poštovao moje želje. Vrlo u redu čovjek.

----------


## Romina

i moj glasi ide Kerneru  :Wink:

----------


## elie

*mischa*, nisam imala kontakta s dr kernerom, ali iz vlastitog iskustva bih ti mogla preporučiti dr habeka. inače, o njemu kruži priča da je najviše pobornik prirodnog poroda, i zbilja nije kolutao očima na moj plan poroda i iz razgovora sam zaključila da je tako. na kraju mi nije bio na porodu, što mi je jako žao.

----------


## Maxime

Dr. Kerner: Mlad, strucan, njezan, kulturan. Moze sluziti kao uzor svakom (buducem) ljecniku!

----------


## mama courage

i moj glas ide dr. kerneru.

----------


## maama30

S obzirom da sam duze vrijeme provela na SD,dr.Kerner mi nije bas ostao u sjecanju kao neki super doktor.Cesto neraspolozen i bas sam ga dozivjela kao ja sam "DOKTOR",malo prepotentan! Jedan od mladih,naisla sam na njega na hitnoj i nije mu se dalo bas dic usred noci,pa je bio pomalo nervozan,a i na vizitama mi nije bio bas nesto!

Ja svoj glas dajem HABEKU koji je uvijek dobro raspolozen i uvijek spreman ti objasnit sve i pomoc kad god ti zatreba. :D

----------


## bzara

ja osobno nisam imala nikakvih iskustava sa dr.kernerom,ali budući sam dugo ležala na sv.duh, a po prirodi brbljiva, svašta sam čula! iskustva su nažalost uvijek podijeljena na dobra i loša, i takvi su i komentari! meni je kraj trudnoće vodio dr.hafner, i za njega imam samo riječi hvale za sada. nažalost moja je trudnoća bila užasna i završila jako loše, ali sada se spremamo na drugo dijete i ne mogu zamisliti da mi trudnoću vodi netko drugi osim dr.hafnera! ja dajem svoj glas njemu!

----------


## Mischa

joj za poludit :? Ma,prava istina je  da svatko stekne svoj dojam sukladno iskustvu ili suradnji  koju  je sa tom osobom ostvario.Pa kako u svemu ,tako izgleda i na porodu.
Naime,ja sam planirala ići kod dr.Hafnera ali sam u ponedjeljak završila u bolnici zbog nekih neobjašnjivih bolova i kako mi je rođak kirurg na Sv.Duhu ,kontaktirao je bolnicu i baš je tada dr.Kerner bio u smjeni.Pošto sam ja do sada trudnoću vodila privatno ,spomenula sam svom rođaku da bi htjela roditi na Sv.Duhu ,a on je valjda u razgovoru to spomenuo Kerneru koji me zatim ljubazno naručio na pregled za 4 tj.
Meni se dopao jer je bio jako ljubazan  i brižan a što se tiče poroda ,mislim da mi je bolje da tragam za babicom....

Svejedno,hvala na utiscima...........  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonči

Dr.Kerner ti je upravo zagovornik prirodnog poroda.
Ja sam kod njega obavila zadnjih par pregleda pred porod, i  razgovarali smo o porodu te mi je rekao da poticanje poroda kod prvorotkinja ima smisla jedino ako je djete ugroženo, i da je on uvijek za prirodan porod koji sigurno neće ženi ostavit traumatična iskustva kakva bi mogao inducirani.

----------


## Maxime

Mischa, nedaj se zbunit! Sva nasa iskustva su osobna (to jest subjektivna)i svi mi imamo drugacije potrebe od nasih ljecnika i komuniciramo na svoj nacin medjusobno. Ako kemija izmedju trudnice/roditelje i ginica ne stima, onda moze biti najbolji ljecnik na svijetu ali zena ga nece imati u dobrom pamcenju. Sama moras prosuditi koje su tvoje zelje vezane uz pracenje trudnoce, poroda i osoblja u bolnici i onda odluciti dali ces moci funkcionirati ljecnikom.   :Heart:

----------


## PIGGA

Svoju, na žalost,vrlo kratku trudnoću vodila sam privatno kog Matijevića za kojeg imam samo rijeći pohvale.Nakon što mi je postavljena dijagnoza vanmaterične trudnoće završila sam na Sv.Duhu kod dr.Kernera. I za njega imam samo rijeći pohvale.Na prvi pogled možda djeluje malo bahato i arogantno (bila sam prisutna kada je dva puta došao u sukob sa sestrama i moram priznati da je i meni bilo neugodno kako ih je "naribao"), ali moram priznati da je u oba slučaja bio u pravu i nakon toga je još više porasao u mojim očima.Na mene je ostavio dojam kao doktor koji apsolutno zna šta radi,odgovarao je na sva moja pitanja i ponašao se prema meni kao prema ljudskom biću.On mi je napravio laparaskopiju (nakon koje nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih bolova),nakon operacije je došao do mene i MD i potanko (čak nam je i crtao) nam objasnio sve što je napravio i zašto.S obzirom da su uvjeti u bolnici loši,čekaonice su pune,odjeli su puni,njima telefoni neprestano zvone,sestre i drugi doktori stalno ulaze i ispituju nešto, moram priznati da njegov odnos prema meni kao pacijentici bio fenomenalan.Još jednom sve pohvale dr.Kerneru

----------


## ana.m

Kako izgleda dr. Kerner?

----------


## Lu

mlad i plavokos. ne znam kako bih ga bolje opisala. ima onako ljepuskastu facu.

----------


## Romina

plavokos :shock: jedino ak se je ofarbao.....mladi je i moglo bi se reći zgodan,tamnokos.......ma više je nekako šarmanatan

----------


## Romina

inače je iz Dubrovnika pa ga se lako i po govoru skuži

----------


## Lu

a dobro mozes reci i da ima svjetlosmedju kosu ali nikako nije tamnokos  :shock:

----------


## Romina

ajmo ovak...ima kosu boju kestena  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

ajde nek ti bude   :Grin:

----------


## Barbi

Meni je Kerner nalik onom plastičnom kirurgu iz serije Reži me, onako isti tip.  :Grin:  Khm.

----------


## Lu

meni je zgodan

----------


## ivarica

ja vidim da ga je netko nazvao mladim, kul, onda sam i ja mlada   :Grin:  

blago onim ginekolozima koji su zgodni, ostale rascerece na forumu   :Laughing:  a o takvima se pise jel kestenjast ili plav

----------


## Barbi

Ivarice good point.  :Laughing:  
Ali ja s profesionalne strane također imam samo riječi pozitive za njega (iako me blago nagovarao na indukciju poroda, no dobro), to što je oku ugodan samo mu je bonus plus.  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

meni je sve do 40 mlado, onda krece mlado ali zrelo, onda zrelo...i tako dalje   :Grin:  morala sam promijenit kriterije kad sam nasla muza 10 godina starijeg.

a doticni doktor, ja ne mogu bit bas objektivna 100% ali mislim da spada u one bolje ili dobre. s njim se moze razgovarati, posveti zaista vremena koliko ti je potrebno za sva pitanja i nedoumice i iako ima blagi nagon ka indukciji   :Grin:   ipak ce postivati zelje rodilje.  :Grin:  
a kao sto rece barbi to sto je oku ugodan nije mu nikako minus   :Grin:

----------


## Mischa

Drago mi je da vam se curke sviđa moj odabir  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
Prvi put sam, kako već rekoh ,bila sva u strahu jer sam u 23 tj.imala neke bolove za koje sam bila uvjerena da su trudovi  ,pa ga nisam dobro ni pogledala.Prije dva tjedna sam bila opet na pregledu kod njega i onako preplanuo  i sa bradom  meni izgleda  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  .Čim sam izašla bolnice ,nazvala sam MM  i rekla mu : e,znaš kakvog zgodnog doktora imam?

Šalu na stranu,imam još 5 tjedana do termina ,užasno me strah i nadam se da će se i na porodu pokazati dobar koliko je zgodan.Još da ga uspijem dogovoriti da dođe na porod  :Saint:

----------


## Lucky2

Ja sam išla kod njega na preglede zadnjih mjesec dana prije termina.
Nije bio na porodu jer nije bila njegova smjena; ak sam ga dobro skužila 
(a mislim da jesam), to mu trebaš dodatno platiti.
Uglavnom, moj je porod dugo trajao, a moja mama paničarka ga je valjda
bezbroj puta nazvala (zbilja mi ga je žao zbog toga jer znam kako je uporna). Kad sam ga slučajno dan-dva poslije srela na odjelu babinjača, 
rekao je da što se bunim (?!), da prvorotke rađaju i do 18 sati, bla bla, truć truć... trebala sam ga pitati jel to zna iz osobnog iskustva ili?
Za moj ukus je premledni (kako se to kaže na književnom?).
Ah da, on je na bolnički pretpotopni UZV izražunao da će beba imati
oko 3,5kg, nitko se nije obazirao na nalaze od mog ginića, pa su me 
častili nazivima tipa NETALENTIRANA RODILJA, i sl. dok nisu izvagali
Lovru - 4210g, 54cm, opseg glave 37cm - i naglo promijenili ploču   :Teletubbies:  jedni obični[/u]

----------


## Romina

a čuj ,ima troje djece tako da sigurno zna iz iskustva  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

> Nije bio na porodu jer nije bila njegova smjena; ak sam ga dobro skužila 
> (a mislim da jesam), to mu trebaš dodatno platiti.


samo da podsjetim da je MITO zakonom kaznjivo djelo i na ovom forumu se ne smije preporucivati. molim bez rasprava u ovom smjeru.

----------


## Lucky2

Izgleda da sam krivo shvaćena. Nije mi na pamet palo da ikome preporučam mito, jer ga ni sama nikad ne bih dala pa čak i ako bi me tražili, radije bih otišla kod drugog doktora!
Samo sam opisala svoje, ne baš pozitivno, iskustvo jer mi je na poleđini
povijesti bolesti napisao brojeve svojih mobitela i rekao nešto u stilu da se to rješava na "poseban" način. Mislim da ne treba biti član Mense da bi znali koji.
A o tome da o mitu ne treba pisati, ne slažem se; ako okreneš glavu, ne znači da će problem nestati.

[/b]

----------


## Mischa

Cure bok,

Sad više nije ni bitno jer mi je danas na pregledu 39.tj svečano izjavio da ide na put i da ga nema 2 tj.Slijedeći pregled ako ga dočekam idem kod dr.Ujevića koga nikad nisam ni vidjela  :Mad:  A ja nadobudno idem na Sv.Duh od 27 tj. nebi li se zbližila sa doktorom koji će mi biti na porodu.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ma znate kaj? Sve mi je svejedno.Danas sam čula da su bebe s nama  na Sv.Duhu 24 sata što me jako razveselilo .Ja i moja bubica biti ćemo  :Love:  

Pusa svima.Javim Vam svoja iskustva sa poroda i koji me je doktor porodio

----------


## partyka

> Cure bok,
> 
> Pusa svima.Javim Vam svoja iskustva sa poroda i koji me je doktor porodio


javi, javi, svakako!! i drzimo vam fige!

----------


## milla

dobar dan..

ima li tko kakvih novijih iskustava s dotičnim dr.-om? meni se čini full ok...on će mi biti i na porodu i uskoro ću ga trebat pitat o tome...kako da se postavim ? kako bi vi? imam uvjeta naravno, a naglasak je naravno na što manje traumatično iskustvo za mene i bebu..

do sad je samo objašnjavao uzv preglede i ja sam bila bez pitanja u principu, al porod je ipak nešto drugo ... ima tko kakav savjet da ispadnem odlučna, ali umjesna i pristojna...pliiiz help..

----------


## milla

i naravno što prirodnije

----------


## leonči

Da li netko ima saznanja kad dr.Kerner koristi godišnji ovo ljeto, odnosno od kad do ka ga neće biti? :/

----------


## leonči

Da li netko ima saznanja kad dr.Kerner koristi godišnji ovo ljeto, odnosno od kad do ka ga neće biti? :/

----------


## milla

e da sjetih se reći vam kako sam sročila da ću uletit dr.-u....da želim da mi pomogne da se što prijerodnije porodim, osim ako bude neizdrživo onda epuduralna....to je najpametnije kaj sam se sjetila...hmm

termin mi je kraj ovog mjeseca, a kad točno ide na godišnji , ne bi znala..

----------


## leonči

termin mi je kraj ovog mjeseca, a kad točno ide na godišnji , ne bi znala..[/quote]

sretno :D

----------


## elin

MM je dr. Kernera zvao smješni dalmoš.   :Laughing:  Nije niti plavokos niti izrazito crn, nešto više smeđe, ali svjetlo smeđe. Tip je o.k., preporučujem ga, bio mi je dr. kada sam završila na gin. I, čak smo se i porječkali, malo je preosjetljiv, ali imam dojam da mu je stalo do pacijenata, a to je najvažnije jer ako dođe do s...a onda želiš nekog takvog.

----------


## Andi

milla, sa Kernerom se možeš totalno opustiti i ne moraš pripremati nikakvu posebnu priču, pitaj što te zanima, on uvijek strpljivo odgovara na sva pitanja i daje dodatna i opširna objašnjenja

Ja sam kod njega došla sasvim slučajno u 30. tjednu i toliko me oduševio da više nisam htjela na preglede drugim doktorima i hvatala njegove smjene. U 34. tjednu mi je brižno dijagnosticirao zastoj u rastu bebe i strpao me u bolnicu na ležanje, objašnjavao meni i MM što se događa i što bi se bebi moglo dogoditi ako ostanem doma (a ponavljala se priča iz prve trudnoće kada nisam bila pod nadzorom). Naravno da je bio u pravu i da je sjajan dijagnostičar, tak da si u njegovim rukama sigurna i ne trebaš se ništa bojati. Ja sam silno željela roditi prirodnim putem, nakon prvog carskog. On je naravno bio za to. Svaki dan mi je na odjelu patologije radio kontrole protoka i utvrdio da su svakim danom sve lošiji i da vaginalni porod ne bih izdržala niti ja niti beba i da će ipak morati napraviti carski. Naravno svu proceduru loših protoka objašnjavao mi je 10 minuta. I opet je bio u pravu i postavio točnu dijagnozu, jer se za par dana malome malo pogoršalo u mojoj buši (kad su loši protoci, nema baš za papati i nije mu baš najbolje). Samo zato što je naredio da mi se osim ujutro i navečer radi ctg, na vrijeme je primjećeno da bebi nije dobro. Na večernjem ctg-u je dr. Prka naredio cjelonoćno praćenje bebe. Čekalo se jutro, došao je Kerner u smjenu, pogledao me utješno (u smislu-ništa se ne brini, tu sam, i sve ću odratiti kako treba), obukao se u ono zeleno odjelo sa kapicom i samo su mu one krasne plave okice virile ispod nje i došao po mene u predrađaonu i odveo me u salu. Prije samog carskog objašnjavao mi je sve korake, što sad radi, zašto to radi. Jedini bed je meni bio kaj mi spinalna nije primila do kraja, piknuo me za probu po trbuhu, a ja skočila. Tak da su me ipak morali uspavati. Naravno da je svoj posao obavio do kraja profesionalno. Poslije operacije me obilazio i uvijek bio otvoren za sva pitanja. I naravno, u gram je dobro procjenio bebinu težinu, na SD-u pričaju da je on u tome najbolji (valjda poslije Miškovića, koji to radi samo opipavanjem trbuha, njemu čak ne treba niti uzv). Na hodniku smo ga znali sresti MM i ja, uvijek bi stao i popričao, a kako je MM bio jako znatiželjan u svezi svega, njemu je uvijek ponovno objašnjavao situaciju. Tak da za njega imam samo riječi hvale. Da trebam opet roditi, išla bih opet k njemu.

----------


## leonči

I mi se pridružujemo riječima hvale za naslovljenog doktora, iako nas on nakraju nije porodio, jer smo mi to obavili iznenada i relativno brzo,  u nocnoj smjeni, a bilo nam ga je neugodno budit i maltretirat da dođe u bolnicu, iako nam je on to ponudio ako se dogodi po noći, a i nismo se nadali da ga nećemo do jutra dočekat.
Ovaj put bi opet htjela kod njega al se bojim da će biti na godišnjem u vrijeme mojeg termina (31.07.), pa ponovno molim ako iko ima pojma kad on koristi godišnji da nam javi, ili da li zna tko je uopće u to doba na Sv. Duhu. :?  :?  :?

----------


## milla

hvala cure   :Smile:

----------


## abby

cijelu trudnoću je pratio dotični dr. vrlo korektno, bio i ljubazan i profesionalan (obzirom na dva spontana bila sam uplašena). dogovorili smo da bude na porodu, dao brojeve mobitela... no međutim, rodila sam po noći, nije bila njegova smjena - nije htio doći, čak se više nije javljao ni na mobitele ni meni ni dežurnoj doktorici   :Evil or Very Mad: .  na svu sreću, dr i babica su bile prekrasne   :Love:  , i porod je protekao brzo, prirodno i predivno! A on je rekao da bi došao da je nešto krenulo po zlu. Kako?! Pa ne bi stigao!

----------


## milla

> cijelu trudnoću je pratio dotični dr. vrlo korektno, bio i ljubazan i profesionalan (obzirom na dva spontana bila sam uplašena). dogovorili smo da bude na porodu, dao brojeve mobitela... no međutim, rodila sam po noći, nije bila njegova smjena - nije htio doći, čak se više nije javljao ni na mobitele ni meni ni dežurnoj doktorici  .  na svu sreću, dr i babica su bile prekrasne   , i porod je protekao brzo, prirodno i predivno! A on je rekao da bi došao da je nešto krenulo po zlu. Kako?! Pa ne bi stigao!


a joooj  :Rolling Eyes:  ...a jel bilo riječi o nekoj naknadi njemu ako dođe na porod, a nije njegova smjena...mislim kaj to u biti znači -dogovorili smo se..hm, bezveze je ispalo, al opet dobro na kraju..

----------


## abby

to znači da je dobio naknadu, pa me stoga i takvo ponašanje na kraju jako razljutilo

----------


## učiteljica

Nikako drugačije nebih mogla započeti nešto što bih vam htjela ispričati. Isključivo sam se prijavila da vam ispričam svoje iskustvo vezano za bolnicu sv. Duh i dr Kernera i Šermana. Imam 47 godina i rodila sam prije 22 godine. Dakle uspjela sam ostvariti ono što svaka žena želi. Život je išao dalje i sve je što se zdravlja tiče bilo gotovo u najboljem redu. 
No kako u životu nemože sve biti lijepo tako su se kod mene počele pojavljivati tegobe u mjesečnici koje su bile sve jače izraženije. Bolovi, velika krvarenja, produžene mjesečnice, prekidi i slično. Moja ginekologinja nije 4 godine ništa posumljala do ove godine kad me šalje na sv. Duh na pregled kod dr Šermana. Nakon ultrazvuka nalaze mi veliki miom veličine muške šake, negdje oko 8-9 cm u promjeru.
Šta slijedi sa takvom dijagnozom ženi u četrdeset sedmoj godini. Vađenje maternice i jajnika za svaki slučaj naravno klasičnim putem. Izuzetno ljubazan, blag, i neobično dobar doktor Šerman naručuje me na operativan zahvat odmah za 2 tjedna, bez ikakvih veza i vezica, mita ili neznam kakvih mjera.
Teški dani su slijedili za mene i moju obitelj ali sam nekako imala čvrstu vjeru u pozitivan uspjeh mada sam znala koji bi me problemi nakon svega toga mogli snaći. Od postoperativne rehabilitacije pa do naglog ulaska u menopauzu usljed odstranjenja jajnika.
Na zakazani dan, a dan prije operacije nakon što sam primljena na bolničko liječenje, dr. Šerman me pregledavao u ambulanti. Tad se dogodilo nešto što me i ponukalo da sve ovo napišem za vas puno mlađe ali sa većim ili manjim problemom. 
Naime u sobu je ušao mladi liječnik direktno iz operacijske još je imao sve zeleno na sebi pa i "famoznu" kapicu. Nevjerojatno vedra osoba bez ikakvog povoda počela me ispitivati, makar nisam njegov pacijent i plus toga u velikom je poslu, od kuda meni tako velik miom, pa dali me boli ovo ili ono. Sve sa puno duha i energije koja je prštala iz njega. Jedino što sam osim svega toga osjetila u njemu jednu nevjerojatnu brigu i želju za pomoć. Od kuda se on pojavio, zašto, tko ga je poslao k meni, i još puno pitanja neću nikada moći odgonetnuti , ali jedino znam da će mi ostati zauvijek u pamćenju i lijepom sjećanju. Radilo se o ranim popodnevnim satima dok su me ta dva brižna doktora pregledavala na sve mile načine i razmatrala mogučnost da operaciju obave laparoskopski i vaginalno bez klasičnog reza a pošto izgleda na pregledu da su jajnici u redu njih ostave, i tako izbjegnem dodatne probleme.
Njihovu odluku trebala sam saznati nešto kasnije. Vrijeme to popodne je prošlo ali informacije nema. Otišli doktori doma. No čudima nema kraja. U 21 sat dr. Kerner uzima svoje slobodno vrijeme i dolazi nazad u bolnicu i krećem na još pregleda. Nemogu vjerovati kao i sestre koje su radile. Bože, pa ja nisam uopće njegov pacijent. Niti sam poznata osoba, niti sam platila komu nešto. Nakon zaista dugog pregleda i nakon što mi je tim svojim brižnim ali vedrim glasom rekao da će napraviti ili se barem potruditi napraviti najbolje za mene još nešto mi se usadilo u pamćenje.
Kada sam se dizala sa stola za pregled čovjek mi je sam obuo moje natikaće. To može biti gesta samo onih kojima je stalo , a radi se o tako mladom biću.
Slijedeći dan operacija je trajala punih tri sata i oba doktora obavili su stvar onako kako su i obečali a čemu se ja, moram biti iskrena, nisam nadala ni u snu. Naročito kad sam u operacijskoj do moje gdje sam čekala zahvat čula iz ustiju drugih, da šta si to njih dvojica zamišljaju tako veki miom na taj način vaditi.
Za 4 dana bila sam kod kuće.
U moru loših vijesti i informacija nisam mogla a neispričati svoje iskustvo sa mojim anđelima sa sv. Duha. Moja obitelj, svi moji prijatelji i ja zahvalna sam im zauvijek što su pokušali i uspjeli ne samo u zahvatu već što su na puno načina pokazali da su ljudi, pravi istinski ljudi.
Toplo preporučam svim sa bilo kakvim problemima vezanim za naše ženske probleme barem posavjetovati se sa njima. Velika im hvala!

Možda post nije potpuno u temi ali mislim da se iz njega može izvući puno toga.
Pozdrav i svima sretno!

----------


## Andi

Kerner (zovu ga Maro) osim što oblaći papuče, ne propušta niti dati pacijentici ruku da ustane sa stola, stvarno je čovjek DIVAN !

----------


## larmama

Meni je mjesec dana prije poroda bio na UZV, primjetio je povećan želudac koji ukazuje na malformacije, odveo me na kat na detaljniji UZV, pozvao Kosa i ostale iz smjene da dođu na konzultacije.
Kad sam već išla doma vido me je na drugoj strani ceste i još jednom došao do mene s riječima utjehe.
Na sreću je to bila lažna uzbuna, no definitivno je pokazao dodatnu brigu.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ne samo da je zgodan, nego je i dobar, a jasno je i da je pametan. 
A zbog tih papuča mi je suza krenula...

----------


## fakinTin

Vodila sam trudnoću kod dr. Kernera, totalno ok čovjek, pozdrav i ruka pri ulasku i odlasku iz ordinacije, pružanje ruke da se lakše podigneš poslije pregleda, posveti ti vrijeme - nije kao na traci.
Porod mi je krenuo na dan kada je bio dežuran, na žalost nije bio prisutan imao je ruku u longeti, ali je došao čestitati u box! 
Hvala mu na toj gesti   :D

----------


## dorica

nisam bila kod njega na porodu ali me je spasio od drugih "doktoramesara" koji su me dva puta loše kiretirali nakon spontanog 
on mi je radio histeroskopiju dok su mi drugi u hodniku davali prognozu da je to miom a bio je ostatak od kiretaže
čudim se da nisam dobila sepsu jer je mjesec dana prošlo od spontanog do histeroskopije
to je bio mij najgori period u mome životu

mislim da je to jedini doktor na SD kojem vjerujem

----------


## bajadera

Pa kaj nije i Hafner gore na dobrom glasu?

----------


## Andi

Je, Hafner je također odličan, ali Kerner je Kerner   :Saint:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Za dr.Kernera samo rječi  hvale , radio mi je laparoskopski ovarjal drilling 2006 godine . Sve napravio da bolje nije moglo biti . nakon operacije mi je sve u detalje objasnio što se radilo . 
Ako bi nedaj bože trebala bilo kakvu gin. operaciju ponovo bi išla kod njega .
Velika mu hvala na svemu , zakon je ma svi doktori sa duha su ZAKON .   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Izgleda da odlazi iz bolnice. Hodnička šaputanja.  :Grin:

----------


## danchyb

Dr Kerner je jedan od boljih doktora svaka mu čast da je bar svaki kao on  :Wink:

----------


## Andi

> Izgleda da odlazi iz bolnice. Hodnička šaputanja.


Jel ima istine u ovome ? Jel još radi gore ?

----------


## danchyb

on ti je još gore i radi i koliko sam ja skužila neodlazi on nikuda.Stvarno koliko sam se nahodala kod tih ginekologa na ugodnijem pregledu nisam bila stvarno je ljubazan i sta te god zanima lijepo ti objasni  :Wink:

----------


## Andi

> on ti je još gore i radi i koliko sam ja skužila neodlazi on nikuda.Stvarno koliko sam se nahodala kod tih ginekologa na ugodnijem pregledu nisam bila stvarno je ljubazan i sta te god zanima lijepo ti objasni


ja boljeg i ljubaznijeg doktora nisam upoznala i vjerojatno nikad neću

pitala sam iz čiste znatiželje, ja ga (na žalost) više neću trebati, ali kad bih opet rodila išla bih sigurno k njemu i k nikome drugome

----------


## sweety

Mc Steamy?

Svaka hvala, najbolji je.   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
Meni je jako bitan taj odnos doktor-pacijent.
Njemu to ide, ne volim one koji "odrađuju svoj posao" bez da komuniciraju s pacijentom, pa nismo mi papiri i brojke.

----------


## danchyb

Da uistinu je poseban vodi brigu oko svojih trudnica i ništa mu nije teško
a usput možeš se i dobro nasmijat s njime :D

----------


## slavonka2

Pošto sam ja nova trudnica molim pomoć...

Ja spadam pod SD i tamo ću ići na ultrazvuk i roditi ali me zanima da li ja mogu tražiti kod kojeg doktora želim ići na preglede ili kod kojeg dospijem taj dan?  :Grin:  

Hvala puno na svemu...divne ste...  :Kiss:

----------


## Andi

Na današnji dan, točno prije 3 godine najbolji dr. na svijetu Mario Kerner povukao je mog sina za nogu, mali je zaplakao i danas je zdravo dijete, sve zahvaljujući doktorovoj beskrajnoj brizi. Tako da ga samo još jednom želim pohvaliti i sa velikom radošću se prisjetiti tog divnog trenutka i mjeseci njegove brige za mene i moje dijete u buši (šteta da nije i na pedijatriji).
Tada 2006. je imao ambulantu četvrtkom u 12:00 ali ne dolje u trudničkoj nego gore na katu (ne sječam se točno gdje). Mislim da je ponedjeljkom bio dolje, ali ne u trudničkoj, nego na čistoj ginekologiji, ali mogle su ga uhvatiti i uporne trudnice (kao ja npr.). Koje dane sada ordinira, neka kažu trudnice koje se trenutno "muvaju" gore.
Sretno !

----------


## mio-mao

Trebao mi je biti na drugom porodu... išla sam kod njega na preglede... činio mi se ok.. možda malo nos u zraku... Ali Bože moj... ipak je on studirao 10 god a ja samo 5   :Grin:  
I sve smo se dogovorili, dao mi broj moba, pa i usred noći ako "baš želim" on će doći, blablabla. I zovem ga ja iza ponoći, a on mene 3 puta pita da jesam li stvarno sigurna da želim da dođe na porod (naravno da tu noć nije bio dežuran). DA, DA NARAVNO DA ŽELIM!!! U 1 ga nazovem da krećemo za pola sata, u 2 uđem u predrađaonu, u 2.20 rodim (babica se dere na mene i muža, čistačica  :shock: drži neku kantu/lavor pod mojim nogama, MM asistira/dodaje rukavice   :Love:  , a Kernera nigdje   :Mad:  ). Neka mlada doktorica me dođe zakrpati (MM je već bio vani) i zamolim ju ako može javiti Kerneru da ne dolazi jer je tak i onak već gotovo, a ona ljuta veli da ga nazovem sama... a mobitel mi 2 m od mene, a ruka mi je ipak kraća   :Rolling Eyes:  
I do jutra ležim ja na tom stolu, oko 7 uđem u sobu... kad oko 8 dođe maneken.." joj pa znate, policija me zaustavila, baš kad sam krenuo (kaj su ga držali od 1.30 do 8.00) i još su me oderali za 500 kn kazne".
To mi je bilo tako jadno... kao da ću se sažaliti nad njegovim extra troškom i možda mu refundirati   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A imali smo spreman "znak pažnje" i sa guštom smo ga potrošili sami    :Razz:

----------


## andream

mio mao, baš si me nasmijala, pogotovo ovo s "manekenom" i nosom u zraku... meni je bio na vizitama u bolnici i kad sam ga zamolila za normabel zbog stresa, samo me "poučio" da li znam da će to djelovati i na bebicu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pepeljuga

Prekrasan doktor, meni je bio na porodu prije cca 6 godina(zadnja 3 mjeseca mi je vodio trudnocu i dogovorili smo se da ce biti na porodu) Kaze on: samo necete roditi na dan kad imam rutinsku operaciju grla= Ja ne ne i sto je bilo... taj dan radjam, dr. Kerner dolazi kroz nekoliko sati (pise na papiricu ne mogu pricati jer sam bio na operaciji, slusajte moju asistenticu). Uglavnom moj porodo se oduzio, i nikako da rodim, na kraju na carskom zavrsim, sve 5 zavrsilo, moj Lovro slavi uskoro 6 rodjendan.
Tako da dr. Kerner sa svojom strucnoscu, ljubaznoscu, odnos dr-pacijent je za mene najbolji i cini mi se da je i privatno predivna osoba koja obozava djecu i svoj posao ...

----------


## helga1

jednom bila kod njega i opet bi.

----------


## bluzica

Dr. Kerner je izvrstan, iskusan doktor, zaista za preporučiti. Mene i muža je spasio krive dijagnoze koju mi je postavila druga doktorica zatrazivsi hospitalizaciju. Osim sto ima jako veliko iskustvo s razlicitim slucajevima trudnoce, izvrstan je komunikator, mentalno snazan, profesionalan a ipak brizan i pazljiv. Apsolutno slusa i uvazava zelje trudnice. Zajedno s primaljom Anitom na sv. Duhu mogu im biti zahvalna sto su na porodu strpljivo izmanevrirali mog sina iz trbuha i sacuvali mi medicu!

----------


## nella011

Za dr.Kernera imam samo rijeci hvale.Covjek pun razumijevanja i osjecaja,brizan,temeljit.Nazalost upoznala sam ga u najgoroj mogucoj situaciji,kada sam morala roditi svoju princezu koja je vec postala anđeo ali maksimalno mi je olaksavao,trudio se pomoci,obilazio me i na svemu tome mu veliko hvala. Kao i kompletnom osoblju na Sv.Duhu.Ako se odlucim ikad za jos jednu bebicu,on je moj jedini izbor.

----------


## andream

Upravo sam pročitala da je dr Kerner preminuo.
https://www.zagreb.info/aktualno/zg/...cnosti/311173/

----------


## Peterlin

> Upravo sam pročitala da je dr Kerner preminuo.
> https://www.zagreb.info/aktualno/zg/...cnosti/311173/


Baš mi je žao...

----------


## Barbi

Šokirana sam, jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:  Pamtit ću ga samo po dobrom.

----------


## larmama

Žao mi je  :Sad: . Bio je jako brižan i suosjećajan

----------


## n.grace

> Šokirana sam, jako mi je žao.  Pamtit ću ga samo po dobrom.


I ja, divan liječnik!  :Sad:

----------

